# Bent spoke on rear wheel. Should I be worried?



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a brand new bike and on the last ride the spoke got bent pretty bad. After I replace the spoke, would I be doing this all the time? I've ridden the bike 6 times so far.


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you calling the wires that connect the hub to the rim a spoke or are you calling the rim a spoke? Just trying to figure out your question. Pictures might be nice. Congratulations on ride number six - I've ridden six times this month.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I have had very few broken spokes. If you look after your wheels you won't need to do it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

You probably got something stuck in the spokes which caused your bent spoke. Expect to bend spokes as frequently as you end up jamming something into your spokes. It happens to everyone, I keep an eye out for loose sticks that might jump up when you run them over.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

As long as the bend isn't right next to a spoke nipple and your rim is true, you're probably fine - just ride. If the spoke breaks, they're not that difficult to replace, and quite cheap. If the spoke got damaged by something hitting it, the other spokes are probably fine and your wheel is probably fine too.


----------



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

You can see the spoke (wire from the rim to the hub) is bent and now there's a little wobble on the rear wheel. I'll replace the spoke and true the wheel. I did ride the bike hard and fast because it's a FS bike, but I'll keep a closer eye on loose branches and sticks from now on.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

I would replace that spoke. Its not holding any tension as far as I can tell which puts more stress on the surrounding spokes. They are only a few bucks, if you have a cassette wrench.


----------



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks. I'll get a cassette wrench and do that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

do those spokes look serrated or is it my monitor?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

fishfood said:


> You can see the spoke (wire from the rim to the hub) is bent and now there's a little wobble on the rear wheel. I'll replace the spoke and true the wheel. I did ride the bike hard and fast because it's a FS bike, but I'll keep a closer eye on loose branches and sticks from now on.
> View attachment 572648


Ride fast and ride hard....but you still have to ride smooth and protect your equipment...

I took to or three spokes out, until I learned to control the bike well enough to avoid all the little problems on a trail.


----------



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know. I'll find out.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

highdelll said:


> do those spokes look serrated or is it my monitor?


Looks like some serious spoke wrap gong on there.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

highdelll said:


> do those spokes look serrated or is it my monitor?


Maybe the compression on his camera?


----------



## Gondo (Jun 2, 2004)

Have the spoke replaced and the rim trued. It'll be good as new.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Looks like someone has already been in there! One black spoke nipple?


----------

